# Hatchin time!



## LRZtorts (Mar 6, 2016)

First egg pip, hopefully will have more by morning! Can't wait to meet the baby Russian torts


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2016)

Congrats. I can wait either. We don't see very many little Russians


----------



## cdmay (Mar 7, 2016)

Agree with Wellington. Need more Russian hatchlings!


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 7, 2016)

I can see a nose!


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2016)

LOL. Boy he's really checking out first.


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 8, 2016)

She is in no rush to get out of her shell.


----------



## wellington (Mar 8, 2016)

Geez. Talk about slow. So far so cute


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 8, 2016)

Finally decided to come all the way out. Hopefully there will be some clutch mates soon.


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally after a week I finally got some clutch mates.

this little guy popped out yesterday. 

This guy will hopefully be makin his way out tomorrow.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations! They are too cute.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 18, 2016)

One day I might have some babies. When my female gets big enough!


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 18, 2016)

here are my 3 little Tortillas! 1 to 2 weeks old


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 18, 2016)

LRZtorts said:


> Finally after a week I finally got some clutch mates.
> View attachment 167887
> this little guy popped out yesterday.
> View attachment 167888
> This guy will hopefully be makin his way out tomorrow.


I love the coloring on the shell


----------



## MagicGus (Mar 18, 2016)

so cute!!


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks! This clutch sure does seem to be taking their time hatching. The first egg hatched about half a week early and the other 3 are all about 2 days apart. I'm just thankful 4 out of 5 hatched, I always get nervous when they take longer than the 12 week mark.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 18, 2016)

LRZtorts said:


> Thanks! This clutch sure does seem to be taking their time hatching. The first egg hatched about half a week early and the other 3 are all about 2 days apart. I'm just thankful 4 out of 5 hatched, I always get nervous when they take longer than the 12 week mark.


Do you breed Russians? How many eggs do you typically get hatching each year?
It is so amazing watching them hatch, so hard waiting while they incubate.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cute. Baby Russians might be my favorite. So round and chunky. Congrats!


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 18, 2016)

Crzt4torts said:


> Do you breed Russians? How many eggs do you typically get hatching each year?
> It is so amazing watching them hatch, so hard waiting while they incubate.




I am starting to. My female I have had for awhile laid 1 clutch of 3 about a year ago. She has laid 4 clutches since December. First clutch was 5 eggs, then 3, then 2 then the last one a few weeks ago was 3 eggs. I'm interested to see how she does next year. My other female is still to small to breed.


----------

